# What were they doing there ?



## Narcisse (2 Nov 2008)

My girlfriend took this picture last week. She was watching t.v. when she saw a kind of military vehicle. I think she was scare by the fact that a military jeep with a gunner on top was parking in front of her house ! Haha  :

The thing is that she live in Ste-Melanie in Quebec. It takes at least one hour to get there from Montreal and her street is very small, actually, St-Melanie is in the north part of our region so It's kind of: Wood, forest, wood and... Forest and there's no CFB near... The nearest one is the Montreal one I think. It could have been a rally or an exercise... Anyway. I have the picture for you, I don't even know if there's a name for this kind of vehicles...


----------



## MikeL (2 Nov 2008)

It's a G-Wagon.

Probably part of a Reserve Excercise. Kinda weird that it's in a Residential area. Anyways, I'd check the local newspaper; they should have an announcement saying that whatever unit will be conducting training in the city, etc.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Nov 2008)

Looks like they are lost  ;D, seems vehicle commander is looking at a map


----------



## TN2IC (2 Nov 2008)

Ah non.... which way is North??? Taba**!

 :rofl:


----------



## MikeL (2 Nov 2008)

I'am giving them the benefit of the doubt since it's probably a Recce unit an it'll be a bit embarrashing if they got lost...   :-*


----------



## Narcisse (2 Nov 2008)

Yeah, it seems they were lost lol... The vehicle commander was really looking at a map... that's what my girlfriend told me.

It is a residential area. I should say that you really have to get in a town area (grocery, drugstore, etc) before getting to this street. There's about 20 houses on the street but the road stops and change as a trail for other means of transportation like quad. They were possibly looking for these trails...

Get back with some news about that Skeletor if you find some infos in the newspaper !


----------



## MikeL (3 Nov 2008)

Narcisse said:
			
		

> Get back with some news about that Skeletor if you find some infos in the newspaper !




Uh.. if you wanna know what was going on YOU read your own local newspapers. I'am not searching the internet for you let alone trying to read French, etc.


----------



## medaid (3 Nov 2008)

LOL I was going to say the same thing about the CC being LOST  ;D

Funny how most people think alike!


----------



## GDawg (3 Nov 2008)

If they're "pinging" on SAS then they should be in good hands. Ah...good times.


----------

